# SUBS and Employment Opportunities - Michigan & Ontario



## eddie-ca (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking for equipment operators, plow truck drivers (CDL and Pickup trucks), general labor and subs for this upcoming winter season. Pay well. Please contact [email protected].

Thanks,


----------



## snoboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello; Saw your post on Plowsite for someone in Ontario. I have a Ford 250 hd, with a 7.6 blade looking for work. yOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS IS INVALID.


----------

